# Question from a confused boy



## JM01 (Mar 29, 2005)

i'm trying to understand the thought process here and would appreciate any input...

yesterday my wife had the opportunity to buy the same bike that i ride (same model & colour) at a remarkable price but would not move forward because of that reason. Both my daughter and her thought that it would be silly for the two of us to be riding matching bikes. My daughter even remarked that she hoped that we would not be dressing the same. Thought we'd be the MTB Bobsey Twins.

Is it me???when looking for a bike this thought didn't even come to mind...most of the guys i mentioned this to, just laughed. I understand the need to be unique and have an individual identity, but the bike you ride???

Both my wife and drive explorers, used to work at the same company, live in the same house...well you get the idea,

but bikes??

After all of the years (married 30+ years), who knew?

Anyway, i would appreciate any feedback, this one caught me by surprise.


----------



## namrita (Jun 1, 2005)

No idea. My BF and I ride the exact same bike, size & everything...there's a little variation in the components, but it works out great...our bikes are each other's back up bikes too!










oh yeah, and we're about to build matching Kona Unit 2-9ers too..the frames only come in one color and of course we both want the bling parts on it


----------



## moonbeam (Dec 21, 2004)

Padre and Madre have matching Leviathons. 


I wouldn't mind having matching bikes with my so, of course, all his bikes are amazing... Moots, Strong, Curtlo...

Of course, we also look forward to wearing matching Christmas homemade sweatshirts.


----------



## namrita (Jun 1, 2005)

moonbeam said:


> Of course, we also look forward to wearing matching Christmas homemade sweatshirts.


LOL!


----------



## Neen (Sep 27, 2004)

My SO has a Titus Switchblade in blue and when I was waiting (and waiting) for my Motolite to come in, in gray, he called and said they could get me a blue one sooner. Except we'd match. I did hem and haw over that, for about 5 minutes, then I decided I couldn't wait, send the blue! Now I tease him that I'm going to buy us matching jerseys!
 the horror!


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

JM01 said:


> i'm trying to understand the thought process here and would appreciate any input...
> 
> yesterday my wife had the opportunity to buy the same bike that i ride (same model & colour) at a remarkable price but would not move forward because of that reason. Both my daughter and her thought that it would be silly for the two of us to be riding matching bikes. My daughter even remarked that she hoped that we would not be dressing the same. Thought we'd be the MTB Bobsey Twins.
> 
> ...


Yeesh. Yeah, I'd might pass up on matching bikes myself. My partner and I dress alike already (jeans, tshirts, and grey logoless hoodies, hers with a zip). Fortunately her balance disorder means unless I want to get a trike (and hers is kind of zippy and fun) we won't have that problem.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

you would think your guy friends would be calling you ghey or P. W.

I think your wife should have bought the bike...but let her be what she wants....less trouble for you and more fun all around


----------



## JM01 (Mar 29, 2005)

i thinks that that's my point, when you're riding the trails and look at what's between your legs...how can you tell the difference?

Geez


----------



## VA2SLOride (Feb 17, 2005)

JM01 said:


> i thinks that that's my point, when you're riding the trails and look at what's between your legs...how can you tell the difference?
> 
> Geez


There's a joke in there somewhere.....


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

*JMH and I often have similar bikes...*

...we talk about bikes all the time, and generally reach conclusions about what seems like a good product via our discussions. Why shouldn't we both benefit from those conclusions?

We really influence each other, and that is the reason we currently have 2 carbon Orbea road bikes, 2 Bianchi rigid singlespeeds and 2 Kona Cowan SS playbikes in the stable, with 2 Orbea XC bikes on the way.

Dressing the same doesn't bother me either, but I think that is from racing. I am used to hanging out with 10 other people dressed just like I am, and learning to identify people from the back by their hair.

Cheers,
C


----------



## metaldork (Oct 13, 2004)

for what it's worth, whenever i go out for dinner with my girlfriend, we always make sure that we don't order the same thing so we can share and have a little variety in our meal. maybe she wants to be able to share and have a little variety in her rides.


----------



## chad1433 (Apr 5, 2004)

My wife and I had matching Ellsworths. Same frame, same color, same saddles...she thought it was cool to go down the road with matching bikes on the roof.

Prior to that, we both had Schwinns. They sort of matched. I actually got mine after she got hers. Our best friends have matching Specialized Stumpys. It seems more common than not.


----------



## Mary Ann (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm usually very "anti-bobsey twin" but I wouldn't care about a matching bike (or any other equipment). We've been close with matching brands: Kona DH bikes (Stab and Stinky Dee Lux), Balfa DH bikes (BB7 and 2 Step DH); and then very close with the same XC bikes: Specialized Epics (albeit in different colours and spec'd differently since we just bought frames).

And we have the exact same package for XC skis (boots, bindings and skis) because they were on sale and we both found the boots comfy.

However I do draw the line at clothes: We both do have the same jersey (forget how we both ended up with one), but never wear them together. We can use the same equipment in my book, but we can't look alike. Guess I'm weird. ;-)

Mary Ann


----------



## sarahkonamojo (Oct 12, 2005)

*Hmm...*

I like the dinner analogy in favor of a different bikes. HOWEVER, if the bike fit and had the qualities in ride she was after, AND you were buying... What was she thinking? She could always accessorize (bottle cage/saddle/grips/bars/peddles) and look different.

I hope she gets an even better bike.
skm


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*First mistake.*

The key phrase "thought it would be silly" is misleading because men confuse thought with logic. I think it highly unlikely that either of your girls "thought" their way to this conclusion. It isn't a rational thought process, it is emotional, and that makes it perfectly valid and very powerful. People will use logic and reason to defeat such decisions but in the end just manipulating people through intimidation and humiliation. Reason has nothing to do with it any more than a saw works on a 5mm allen.
In an article by Keith Bontreger about building bikes with cast off parts he suggested this: use what you have and what you like and come up with logical reasons later.
It is very much like an "aha!"; it simply arrives with a validity of it's own. That it defies logic is irrelivant. Think of logically constructing an arguement about liking the color red; you either do or you don't and you're unlikely to change anyone's mind about it by using logic. 
Some years ago we bought a van at a great price and saved lots of money but the color was a matter of choosing between 3 colors we weren't totally wild about. The van we bought last year was exactly the color my wife wanted and we didn't save lots of money. My wife appreciated that we spent a bit more for that. If we didn't have it she would have gone with a bargain if we found one.
We have a standing joke when poeple start asking about all kinds of technical advice about what bike to buy. They start spewing second hand absolutes about this component, geometry, rebound and aluminum alloys. At some point I just take them aside and tell them the real secret to bike buying; the most important thing is the color.


----------



## metaldork (Oct 13, 2004)

differentiating your bikes with accessories is like you putting ketchup on your burger and her putting mustard on it. they're both still burgers.


----------



## Lutarious (Feb 8, 2005)

*My Girl is a copy cat.*

She bought a Single Speed last year, and when I got my Bontrager powder coated, she dropped hers off and hed it done up in the same Dark Mettalic Eggplant, along with frames for both my kids. NOw my friend/neighbor/riding accomplice has done his specialized in the same color too!

Long live Team Aubergine !


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*I take it all back.*

I just went over some fo the posts and came to my senses. If she loved you she would get the same color bike. And, you are not worthy of her.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Lol, maybe I'll get my ears boxed in this forum... but I think that most women don't like anyone dressing like they are. Doesn't make much practical sense to me, but it's how I have experienced it. So maybe the idea of coming out with two identical bikes doesn't appeal to her.


----------



## mtbbrian (Sep 26, 2002)

I heard/read somewhere that the longer you are with the more you start looking like one another?
So what the's deal?
I say go for it!
Brian


----------



## pedaling pyrate (Nov 30, 2004)

*tandem*

if you had a tandem would you paint the front half different than the back half?


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

It's pretty obvious.

If people see you and your wife on matching bikes, they'll think you're gay.


----------



## chad1433 (Apr 5, 2004)

catzilla said:


> It's pretty obvious.
> 
> If people see you and your wife on matching bikes, they'll think you're gay.


I think we'd rather be considered "gay" than P.W.! I mean, who doesn't like to show characteristics of cheerfulness and lighthearted excitement?


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Berkeley Mike said:


> T At some point I just take them aside and tell them the real secret to bike buying; the most important thing is the color.


red bikes are faster.


----------



## singletracksnob (Aug 7, 2005)

*Back Up?*



namrita said:


> No idea. My BF and I ride the exact same bike, size & everything...there's a little variation in the components, but it works out great...our bikes are each other's back up bikes too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. Having the same bikes is cool. I even wear my girlfriends panties when I need a spare pair.


----------



## singletracksnob (Aug 7, 2005)

*I know!*



JM01 said:


> i'm trying to understand the thought process here and would appreciate any input...
> 
> yesterday my wife had the opportunity to buy the same bike that i ride (same model & colour) at a remarkable price but would not move forward because of that reason. Both my daughter and her thought that it would be silly for the two of us to be riding matching bikes. My daughter even remarked that she hoped that we would not be dressing the same. Thought we'd be the MTB Bobsey Twins.
> 
> ...


The reason your wife does not want the same bike is 'cause she is cooler than you, duh!


----------



## bulletbob (Apr 5, 2004)

*Um...*



singletracksnob said:


> I even wear my girlfriends panties when I need a spare pair.


Doesn't it hurt when you get 'em in a knot?


----------



## Joe Dirt (Nov 20, 2005)

bulletbob said:


> Doesn't it hurt when you get 'em in a knot?


thats funny...I wear his girlfriends panties too.


----------



## bulletbob (Apr 5, 2004)

*On...*



Joe Dirt said:


> thats funny...I wear his girlfriends panties too.


...your head?


----------



## JM01 (Mar 29, 2005)

*Yes*



singletracksnob said:


> The reason your wife does not want the same bike is 'cause she is cooler than you, duh!


*Exactly...Absolutely*

       

Mrs. JM01 (really)


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*Roflmao!!*



catzilla said:


> It's pretty obvious.
> 
> If people see you and your wife on matching bikes, they'll think you're gay.


Good one, Catz!


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*My $0.02*

My recently ex-gf has a early to mid 90's Rocky Mountain Spice FS that has to be at least 10 years old. I had the oportunity to get her a matching Raleigh Inferno frame in her size; which would have been matching to mine. She was very clear on how she did NOT want us to having matching MTBs. I never understood why. Personally, I thought it would have been cool.


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

I thought everyone KNEW that the coolest bike color scheme was the blotchy, runny, lumpy camo-job with electrical tape accents I saw parked at the Pullman WSU campus back in 93-94. In a place where bikes were stolen with considerable regularity (including my beloved first MTB), the owner left this beast flagrantly untied around campus for the entire academic year with impunity. The real joke was that the components were anything but junk.

SO: I suggest you both get the bike you really like, and if it happens to be the same but you just can't live with the similar paint job... have some fun with spraypaint in the garage.


----------

